

Elon Musk Speaks About Tesla and SpaceX at Vanity Fair’s Summit [video] - xtester
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPsHN1KyRQ8#t=1879

======
omegant
I'm curious about his electric vertical take off and landing supersonic
airplane idea. He has mentioned it in several interviews so far.

I wonder how he plans to position the electric motors and the fans. Vertical
take off needs a huge amount of power compared to normal runway take off, that
means bigger batteries...

He surely has based the concept in first principles, but I must be missing
something about this one.

~~~
grecy
Just speculating.. do you have to take the launch batteries with you?

~~~
remarkEon
That's what I was thinking. In my head I was seeing something still connected
and that once it's actually airborne the craft jettisons the power cables.

Or maybe there's a way to fundamentally re-think how we're designing airports.

------
ChuckMcM
Interesting hack. The video is interesting starting from the beginning, but
the URL as submitted adds t=1849 which is the discussion about bitcoin.

~~~
ortusdux
More of a feature that a hack. If you click the share button there is a "start
at" input.

~~~
ChuckMcM
My thought on the hack was submitting a BitCoin post to HN with the title Elon
talks about Tesla and SpaceX :-)

My guess was that they paused after watching the part about SpaceX and Tesla,
opened up share, cut and pasted the URL, not realizing that the video would
start _after_ the discussion and instead just be the part about Bitcoin and
Paypal. Perhaps I am to easily amused.

------
jokoon
he doesn't seem to care about bitcoin. that's okay with me...

------
Everhusk
Was not expecting that low blow on bitcoin.

